# Where to find metal clips for side panel?



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I need your help. I am looking for a rounded cup head metal clips for the side panel like this:





















My brother need a new one because one of the clips was broken. I have tried to find it on google but i couldn't find it.

Many of the clips are flat with black rounded plastic.

Do you know what is the name of that clips i can find it??

And do you know where I can get it from??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Name or source of the case?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Google the term "push nuts"......might work for you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this 2x Push Open compatible tower computer case Catch Latch Phanteks Enthoo Luxe | eBay if that's not it. If you type the case manufacturers name and Push Nuts in the search field it should come up for that particular type.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

How I can find out the name of the manufacturers of the case and model?

I cant remember the name of the case, but I think it is called ATX Galaxy or something like that.

If you can help me how I can find the name of the manufactuers of the case and model, I would be very grateful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

ATX case is the standard name for most computer cases. Do a Google Search of the image.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is the pictures:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I would just live with it. It is only cosmetic. It does not affect the performance of the computer.

If that is not satisfactory as stated, take your picture of the nut and do a Google search for it.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> I would just live with it. It is only cosmetic. It does not affect the performance of the computer.
> 
> If that is not satisfactory as stated, take your picture of the nut and do a Google search for it.


I need 10 push pins as my computer push pins is black, i want a round head silver and my brother has one silver push pin that was broken, so he want a replacement.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Will be in here probably.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Link to above picture https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Mot...320&sprefix=case+screw+nut+ki,aps,114&sr=8-15


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> Link to above picture https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Motherboard-Standoffs-Graphics-Chassis/dp/B08NPM8QWD/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?crid=3UAUX5MK24VO7&keywords=case+screw+nut+kit&qid=1659882320&sprefix=case+screw+nut+ki,aps,114&sr=8-15



This is not what i am looking for. Please look at the screenshots again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Why not take one out and take pictures. Do they have threads on them? Follow this link to search by picture. Search with an image on Google - Computer - Google Search Help


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> Why not take one out and take pictures. Do they have threads on them? Follow this link to search by picture. Search with an image on Google - Computer - Google Search Help


I have tried and it wont show what i am looking for


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Asked if had threads. Probably going to very hard to find without case model and make. If was me I would not worry about one missing one


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When O.E.M parts aren't available, most are content to find generic or universal replacements.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Corday said:


> When O.E.M parts aren't available, most are content to find generic or universal replacements.


True, but when I bought my computer case in 2006, and when I had broken plastic clips, I emailed the company and they sent me the invoice and they sent me the clips so I was lucky!

You will never know when I email the manufacturer to ask them for the clips as they might still sell them.

BTW I have found the broken domed head bit that come with no leg as I found it in the drawer. And I have lost the rivet so I need your help to find the silver plastic thing and the rivet on ebay/amazon.



























I'll have to buy a windowed panel that come with domed bits and rivets so I can take them off to put them on my computer side panel.

Can you please help me to find the silver plastic thing that I could buy so I could glue it to hold on the broken piece and also I need to find the rivet on ebay/amazon that come with 4 legs and same color as the picture, can you help??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok I have questions for you. Would you be interested in changing them to a different color? If so what size is the hole the clips go into?


----------



## Rick J.M. (Nov 15, 2020)

The company that makes those (or very similar) is Nylatch. If you do a Google search you can find suppliers.




chris0147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your help. I am looking for a rounded cup head metal clips for the side panel like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick J.M. (Nov 15, 2020)

I also did a search "two piece plunger plastic panel fasteners" and came up with a bunch of options.




Rick J.M. said:


> The company that makes those (or very similar) is Nylatch. If you do a Google search you can find suppliers.


----------

